# AG U-Gruppe, Strafverfolgungsbehoerde



## Hipérico

Hallo!

Necesito una traducción al castellano de

*AG U-Gruppe, Strafverfolgungsbehoerde* 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Berenguer

Bueno, por partes.
_Strafverfolgungsbehorde_, si no me equivoco creo que se puede traducir como "administración fiscal".
_AG _es nuestra S.A.
Y para _U-Gruppe_, o bien es el nombre de la empresa en sí, o bien es algo como _Untergruppe _(al estilo de _U-Boot_, _U-Bahn_).
Un nativo lo resolverá mejor seguro.


----------



## Hipérico

Zollamt Flughafenuberwachung (AG U-Gruppe)

Hola Berenguer muchísimas gracias, pero en este caso Ag no es S.L. o si?, U-Gruppe no sé cómo traducirlo.
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Berenguer

Hipérico said:


> Zollamt Flughafenuberwachung (AG U-Gruppe)
> 
> Hola Berenguer muchísimas gracias, pero en este caso Ag no es S.L. o si?, U-Gruppe no sé cómo traducirlo.
> Gracias de nuevo



Te contesto por partes:

- Sociedad limitada (S.L.) se dice en alemán _GmbH (Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung)._

- Sociedad Anónima (S.A.) se dice _AG (Aktiengesellschaft_)

- _Zollamt Flughafenuberwachung_, no se si preguntas o no el significado, pero por si acaso te digo que se traduciría como "oficina de control de aduanas (o control aduanero)".

- Lo del _U-gruppe_, se me había ocurrido que se pudiera referir a dos cosas. O es algo como "subgrupo" (_Untergruppe_) o bien que se refiriera a Unipersonal (equivaliendo así al S.A.U.)...pero unipersonal se diría algo como  _Einzel_.... Así que este desaguisado me da lo que lo va a tener que resolver algún nativo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Hipérico

Gracias, en internet en la página de "Deutsche Zoll und Finanzgewerkschaft" aparece casi al final la frase que estoy intentando traducir.
Gracias . Esta es la dirección , faltan las tres w, se ecuentra casi al final una frase con lo de U-Gruppe.
bdz-ffm-    flughafen.de/ansprechpartner_zafue_uegruppe.html


----------



## Aurin

No es "U-Gruppe" sino "Ü-Gruppe". Mirando las páginas de aduana llego a la conclusión que es la abreviación de "Überwachungsgruppe" (grupo de fiscalización).
Con AG se pueden abreviar por ejemplo también "*A*rbeits*g*emeinschaft" (grupo de trabajo), *A*mts*g*ericht (juzgado municipal), *A*usländer*g*esetz (ley de extranjería). Con más contexto se puede averiguar más fácil de que se trata.


----------



## Hipérico

Muchas gracias Aurin.


----------

